# rebuilding and resealing 72 gallon bow front



## mattyfins83 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello everyone
I have a 72 gallon bowfront in which i want to rebuild and reseal to make it like new , whats the best silicone to use for the structural support in between the panes. Any advice will be apprieciated..thanks
:fish5:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can buy aquarium sealant, but if your going to redo all sides get some ge silicone 1 it works just as well and is cheaper.


----------



## madtyke (Sep 26, 2011)

You will need to clean away any old silicon as new silicon doesn't stick to old


----------

